# Drylok



## t-rex (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anybody know if you can add sand to Drylok?


----------



## t-rex (Feb 17, 2012)

Or fine gravel. Input anyone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't see why not. The only thing I can see it affecting would be it's penetrating capability. If you're looking to add texture to the waterproofing paint sand or fine gravel won't hurt, do first coat with then second coat without aggregate.


----------

